# My work space!



## Marc R (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi folks; 
I'm a little embarrassed by my good fortune to have such a great building on the property to use as my shop. I know alot of you, as I did, work in spaces that even a mouse would feel claustrophobic. I work in here almost every day by myself so I can't blame the mess on anyone else  Here are a few shots taken a year ago. The shop is 1200 sq ft including the mechanical room and the office/finishing room, neither of witch are pictured. I heat with an oil forced-air furnace kept at about 40 degrees F and a wood stove that helps get rid of some of the scrap. It's still a work in progress, always changing.

Marc R


----------



## JiminKY (May 4, 2010)

Wow. Very nice.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fantastic looking layout Marc....what do you do for dust control?

bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Marc

Very nice shop.I need to ask what's upstairs ? and how do get up to the top floor ?


==== 



Marc R said:


> Hi folks;
> I'm a little embarrassed by my good fortune to have such a great building on the property to use as my shop. I know alot of you, as I did, work in spaces that even a mouse would feel claustrophobic. I work in here almost every day by myself so I can't blame the mess on anyone else  Here are a few shots taken a year ago. The shop is 1200 sq ft including the mechanical room and the office/finishing room, neither of witch are pictured. I heat with an oil forced-air furnace kept at about 40 degrees F and a wood stove that helps get rid of some of the scrap. It's still a work in progress, always changing.
> 
> Marc R


----------



## Marc R (Jun 10, 2010)

HI Guys;
I have a 1 hp Delta dust collector in the mech. room connected to the table saw and router table. The rest of the dust is controlled the old fashoned way , broom and a dust pan. I try to clean at least every 2 weeks and always at the end of each large job. Access to the second floor is an indoor stairwell located behind the clamp wall. Lots of storage up there but unheated.

Thanks for your intrest, Marc


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!

Now that is a dream shop!!!!!!

...and now I have a picture of my goal!!!!

Thanks


----------



## dermer2002 (May 29, 2010)

Ok, I'm jealous, 1200 sq/ft, jeesh. maybe when I grow up.....

Great space, Mark.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That is one very nice shop!


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

I hate it when I drool and lust in public...aw geepers. My house isn't that big! Lucky man..love the dogs too...you have it all!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nice, well laid out. I get lost finding things in my shop as it is, with 1200sf I would forget what I wanted to do by the time I went from one end to the other!!!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice shop Marc your one lucky man. One day when I retire I hope to move to an acerage and do the same sort of thing.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow great shop. I like the lay out and the green decor.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Marc R said:


> Hi folks;
> I'm a little embarrassed by my good fortune to have such a great building on the property to use as my shop. I know alot of you, as I did, work in spaces that even a mouse would feel claustrophobic. I work in here almost every day by myself so I can't blame the mess on anyone else  Here are a few shots taken a year ago. The shop is 1200 sq ft including the mechanical room and the office/finishing room, neither of witch are pictured. I heat with an oil forced-air furnace kept at about 40 degrees F and a wood stove that helps get rid of some of the scrap. It's still a work in progress, always changing.
> 
> Marc R


Hi Marc,

So that's where Norm sent his shop.......LOL

Having a shop like that and the ability to work in it each day must feel like a luxury...

James


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Mark:

My wife used to have a store in the Cataraqui Town Centre.

I'd be interested in seeing how you installed your wood stove. My shop is a bit small for it but I'm hoping my next shop will be able to use one. My heating costs even to 5C are killing my budget and that's a 320 sq ft shop. I can just imagine what your costs are especially with the price of oil these days.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Love it! Must be just like walking through the gates of paradise in your own back yard on a daily basis.


----------

